# proof VW has a //M car....PIC inside from 1/19.2010 I took.



## Araq44 (Dec 16, 2008)

So, I have been away from the FEST for the past two months or so as I just moved to South Beach area of Miami. It is hard to drive a BMW around because everyone has a F car. Today while sitting in traffic getting off the beach I saw VW has a //M car, man it looks nice. The pic is attached, I took it with my iPhone so it is not the greatest quality.

Enjoy!

I really did take this pic this morning


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Did you get a picture of the driver as well?


----------



## Araq44 (Dec 16, 2008)

no, we were approaching a school zone so I put the phone down...


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

Actually, there's a dealership in Houston called "Momentum" and the non-colored-three-stripes-M badge is their logo. That car could have just been purchased there. Kinda annoying, really.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

That looks like Collins Rd.
I was just there last week.

It was cold.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

Had a friend that had the M sign backwards on his VW Corrado... Actually looked like it stood for VW... :dunno:


----------



## dbusiness (Mar 7, 2008)

Araq44, Glad you made it down here. I'm sure you'll soon learn that there are
more fake goods, enhanced parts down here than there are Chinese knock off goods.


----------



## Bartman619 (Jul 18, 2008)

Must be the older M - Wolfsburg edition.....


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Welcome to town. Maybe we should try to have some sort of SoFla 'Fest member meet. :dunno:


----------



## dbusiness (Mar 7, 2008)

'Cane said:


> Welcome to town. Maybe we should try to have some sort of SoFla 'Fest member meet. :dunno:


So your buying the beer at Hofbrau on Lincoln, just set the date and time and I'm
sure you could get a group together.


----------



## jdlnmia (Mar 31, 2004)

LOL at the Jetta Washington Avenue (or Arthur Godfrey Road) Edition. He'd (you know it is not a she!!) be laughed out of SoBe on a Friday night for sure....


----------



## Araq44 (Dec 16, 2008)

Yup, made it down and living on Mid Beach with the ocean as the main setting of my living room and bedroom. I decided I might as well live on the beach for a couple of months while I decided where I wanted to live. I am staying here, love it! I can walk to south beach on the board walk or jump in the car and jet across 195 to the airport or 95 south to the office. I am in the 29th street area. The traffic is nothing - 30 mins to office in coral gables, I just go down 95 to us 1 and I am there. The people are funny at the beach, the bar that is in the bottom of my building has every walk of life from homeless people who sleep under the board walk / cabannas when they leave them unlocked at our pools, trannies, average joes, fakers, business people, snow birds, people waiting to die and so on. I am taking spanish classes but picking it up quick with just being around. I did not bring a TV with me so it would force me to get out and pick up the languages. iTunes is making money off of me for downloading 24 every week so I can wwatch it on my laptop.

I also like the grove area...I have hit it up several times and love the Ivy for the building but not the food, wait staff or bar. (I have managed to order the last bottle of wine everytime so I have to switch up which drives me nuts).

I am down for a South Beach get together for sure. just let me know, who wants to schedule and build the email list?

Here are 2 pics from my living room windows (sunrise and sun set), I love having the ocean wake me up early so I can go for a morning run to south of fifth and back (gay beach can be scary when you jog past it though).

I have made it up to the hard rock and river walk too. I am trying to explore all of South Florida right now. I also learned Aventura is nothing but highrises. I have been trying to get out on the ocean for some fishing or cruising around but the gusty weather has not worked with me. Right now I am focused on getting Super Bowl tickets, I need to redemention after freezing my butt off at the Orange Bowl while watching my school play like poop.

What is up with everyone wearing Ed Hardy and wearing too much colgne?

P.S. pic was on 41st street between first bridge and beach about 8:30 AM

My first week down we got snow, how does that happen?

ramble ramble - sorry


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

^^ wow those are beautiful pics!


----------

